# A Limerick for Our Benighted O Gauge Brethren



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

There was an old man who ran O gauge
‘cause that’s what was cheap in his young age.
Now three rails make him blush, ‘cause two’s quite enough
If you look for S scale in the first place!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dohhh ....

Recker's S Toy Train Fund tally ... MINUS $1 Billion

(I've decided to add and subract to the can at increments of my own whim and fancy.)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Say what you wish...time will tell. Shakespeare was considered run-of-the-mill in the Elizabethan age, and he ran S scale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> There was an old man who ran O gauge
> ‘cause that’s what was cheap in his young age.
> Now three rails make him blush, ‘cause two’s quite enough
> If you look for S scale in the first place!



You better stop with the O jokes.:knock_teeth_out:

B&M will you :banplz:

We don't bash your S so leave our O along!

Go and pick on HO or N for a while.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What.......................no comment......................?

A first for reckers!:laugh::laugh:

Must think I am really mad.:laugh:

Go on and pick on HO for a while.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nope---just a timing issue, Ed. *L* There seems to be a window of opportunity for "seeing" a new post---after that, you get "no new posts', even if you've been off-line for most of the day and people have posted. After the window, you have to go back and search the threads for the most recent stuff.

That said....THHHHHHHHHHHPPPPPPPPPPTTTTTTTTTTTTTT! I raspberry my tongue at you and your O gaugers!!!! *L*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That "S Fund Can" is looking emptier and emptier ...


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

That's because you're using "S" funds to buy "O"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Never fear....the rate of increase in the S scale fund can is directly proportional to the number of things to be ridiculed in the lesser scales. You'll soon be rolling in S scale money!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Nope---just a timing issue, Ed. *L* There seems to be a window of opportunity for "seeing" a new post---after that, you get "no new posts', even if you've been off-line for most of the day and people have posted. After the window, you have to go back and search the threads for the most recent stuff.
> 
> That said....THHHHHHHHHHHPPPPPPPPPPTTTTTTTTTTTTTT! I raspberry my tongue at you and your O gaugers!!!! *L*



Before you log in click To days posts. Then log in and you should get all of them. Click remember me to so you don't loose them. 

They started making S because they were cheaper and the working man couldn't afford quality O trains. They made the two rail too because it was less metal therefore cheaper to make.
Another words they made S for all the poor cheap men.:laugh:

Now that said Go pick on HO.
Or N

Or are you afraid of the tankist or Statiomasters wrath of fury?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Let me correct your misconceptions. *L*

Like primeval, slug-like organisms, three-railed O gauge oozed from the muck and immediately stopped developing. It was big, clunky, ungainly, and needed three rails: consequently, it's base inefficiency made it more expensive. Then, on the 6th day, God created S scale, looked at it and was pleased. It had two rails, ran smoothly, and was beautiful. And on the 7th day, He rested, for He could not improve upon the best of His handiwork.

I'll get to the others later---it's too much fun, picking on you, to leave off right now!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> Before you log in click To days posts. Then log in and you should get all of them. Click remember me to so you don't loose them.
> 
> They started making S because they were cheaper and the working man couldn't afford quality O trains. They made the two rail too because it was less metal therefore cheaper to make.
> Another words they made S for all the poor cheap men.:laugh:
> ...


And thanks for the tip on seeing all the posts!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Let me correct your misconceptions. *L*
> 
> Like primeval, slug-like organisms, three-railed O gauge oozed from the muck and immediately stopped developing. It was big, clunky, ungainly, and needed three rails: consequently, it's base inefficiency made it more expensive. Then, on the 6th day, God created S scale, looked at it and was pleased. It had two rails, ran smoothly, and was beautiful. And on the 7th day, He rested, for He could not improve upon the best of His handiwork.
> 
> I'll get to the others later---it's too much fun, picking on you, to leave off right now!



And on the 6th&1/2 day he saw his mistake on S and created HO. Therefor was satisfied with his two new creations O & Half of O = HO!
on the 7th day he rested thinking hmmm about all the other scales except S.

A copy, though long, of all the scales he was thinking about.

See for yourself

All but S....:laugh:

VI SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:5.5 or 55.4mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE VI
Practiced Gauge: ???
Theoretical Gauge: 
Made By: ???


V SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:8 or 38.1mm=1'3 (???)
STANDARD GAUGE V
Practiced Gauge: ??? (old def ~4-5/8" (4.625) 117mm)
Theoretical Gauge: 7.063" 179.4mm
Made By: ???


IV SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:11 or 27.7mm=1' (old definition 1:20)
STANDARD GAUGE IV
Practiced Gauge: 2.95" ~75mm (old def 2.84" ~72mm, 2.95" ~75mm C-C)
Theoretical Gauge: 5.13" 130.3mm
Made By: ???
[INDUSTRIAL GAUGE IVi] (G GAUGE MODELLED ON EUROPEAN INDUSTRIAL GAUGE)
Practiced Gauge: 1.77" ~45.00mm
Made By: ???


1" SCALE
Accepted Scale: {1:12 or ~1"=1' 25.4mm=1'}
{STANDARD GAUGE 1"}
Practiced Gauge: 4.87" (~4-13/16") 123.6mm
Theoretical Gauge: 4.708" 120.0mm
Made By: ???


11/16" SCALE
Accepted Scale: {1:17.5 or 0.688"=1' (~11/16"=1') 17.5mm=1'}
{STANDARD GAUGE 1"}
Practiced Gauge: 3.25" (~3-1/4") 82.6mm
Theoretical Gauge: 3.229" 82.02mm
Made By: ???


2-7/8" (GAUGE) SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:19.65 or 0.611"=1' 15.5mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE 2-7/8
Gauge: 2.875" (2-7/8")
Theoretical Gauge: N/A 
Made By: Lionel 1901-1905
McCoy (1950s)
Cohen (1970s)
T-Reproductions (RECENT)


III SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:16 or 0.750"=1' 19.1mm=1' (old defs 1:22, 1:23)
STANDARD GAUGE III
Practiced Gauge: 2.52" ~64mm (old def 2-5/8 (2.62)~67mm C-C)
Theoretical Gauge: 3.531" 89.69mm
Made By: American Flyer ???
NARROW GAUGE IIIn3 (uses I standard track)
Practiced Gauge: ??? (old def 1.77" 45mm)
Theoretical Gauge: 2.625" 66.67mm
Made By: ???
[NARROW GAUGE IIIe] (G GAUGE MODELLED ON EUROPEAN NARROW GAUGES)
Practiced Gauge: 1.77" ~45.00mm 
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE IIIn2.5 (used O std track)
Practiced Gauge: 1.26" ~32mm
Theoretical Gauge: 1.875" 47.63mm
Made By: ???


SM SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:19.1 or 0.630"=1' ~16mm=1'
{METRIC GAUGE SM45}
Practiced Gauge: 1.77" ~45.00mm
Made By: ???
{NARROW GAUGE SM32}
Practiced Gauge: 1.26" ~32.00mm
Made By: ???


II SCALE 
Accepted Scale: 1:22.5 or 0.633"=1" 15.5mm=1' (old defs 1:27 1:28)
STANDARD GAUGE II
Practiced Gauge: 2.13" ~54mm (2.01" ~51mm) (old def 2.125" 54mm C-C)
Theoretical Gauge: 2.511" (2.018") 
Made By: Magris
[METRIC GAUGE IIm] (G GAUGE MODELLED ON EUROPEAN METRIC GAUGE)
Practiced Gauge: 1.77" ~45mm (1.75" also used)
Made By: L.G.B.
[NARROW GAUGE IIe]
Practiced Gauge: 1.26" ~32mm
Made By: ???


G SCALE (US ONLY)
Accepted Scale: 1:20.3 (1:24 also used)
NARROW GAUGE G (LARGE SCALE OR G GAUGE OF US 3' GAUGE)
(uses 1 std track)
Practiced Gauge: 1.77" ~45mm (1.75" also used)
Theoretical Gauge: 1.791" (1.500")
Made By: L.G.B.
Kalamazoo
R.E.A. (1:29)
Lionel 1987-Present
Bachman
Delton
USA Trains
Aristo-Craft


"STANDARD" (GAUGE) SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:26.59 or 0.4513"=1' 11.5mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE "STANDARD" (THREE RAIL)
Practiced Width: 2.125" (~2-1/8") 54.0mm
Theoretical Gauge: N/A
Made By: Lionel 1906-1939
American Flyer (PRE-WWII)
Ives (PRE-WWII)
Cohen 1991-Present
T-Reproductions (RECENT)
Williams (1970s and 80s)
Classic Model Trains (RECENT)
Boucher


"WIDE" (GAUGE) SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:28.25 or 0.4247'=1' 10.8mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE "WIDE" (THREE RAIL)
Practiced Gauge: ~2.00" 50.8mm
Theoretical Gauge: N/A
Made By: American Flyer (PRE-WWII)
Ives (PRE-WWII)
Dorfan (PRE-WWII)


I SCALE 
Accepted Scale: ~1:32 or 0.375"=1' 9.53mm=1' (old def 1:30)
{1:30.5 or ~10mm=1'}
STANDARD GAUGE I (LARGE SCALE OR G GAUGE MODELED ON US STANDARD GAUGE)
_ (G GAUGE MODELLED ON EUROPEAN NORMAL GAUGES)
Practiced Gauge: 1.77" ~45mm (old def 45.45mm, 1.89" 48mm C-C)
Theoretical Gauge: 1.766"
Made by: Lionel 1987-Present
Bachman
Marklin
NARROW GAUGE In2.5
Practiced Gauge: 0.945" ~24mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.9375"
Made By: ???
[NARROW GAUGE Ie]
Practiced Gauge: 0.880" ~22.35mm


9mm SCALE
Accepted Scale: |1:33.9 or 0.345"=1' ~9mm=1'|
|NORMAL GAUGE 9mm|
Practiced Gauge: 1.26" ~32mm
Made By: ???


Q SCALE 
Accepted Scale: 1:45 or 0.267"=1' 6.77mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE Q [0] (same as O std track)
Practiced Gauge: 1.26" ~32mm
Theoretical Gauge: 1.256"
Made By: ???


7mm SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:43.5 or 0.276"=1' ~7mm=1'
[NORMAL GAUGE 7MM]
Practiced Gauge: 33mm
Made By: ???


O SCALE (1/4" SCALE) (TECHNICALLY ZERO SCALE)
Accepted Scale: ~1:48 or 0.250"=1' 6.35mm=1'
[~1:45 or 6.773mm=1'] (US Q SCALE)
[ALSO 1:43.5 or ~7.00mm=1] 
{1:43.5 or ~7.00mm=1'} (ALSO OF SCALE)
\occasionally 1:43.5 or ~23mm=1m\
/1:43.5 or ~23mm=1m/ (0 MINITEX)
(old def 17/64" = 1')
STANDARD GAUGE O (THREE RAIL)
O-27, O-42 (lighter weight with 27", 42", 54" curve diameter)
O, O-72 (heavier weight with 31", 54", 72" curve diameter)
SUPER O (realistic ties with 36" curve diameter)
(TWO RAIL) O
[0]
Practiced Gauge: 1.25" (~1-1/4") 31.8mm [1.26" ~32mm] (old def 1.38" ~35mm)
Theoretical Gauge: 1.177"
Made By: Lionel 1915-1942,1945-Present
K-Line (RECENT)
Bing (PRE-WWI)
Ives 1910-1931
Marx 1938-1975
Dorfan (PRE-WWII)
American Flyer ~1918-1941
Right-Of-Way
Kusan (1950s)
Atheran (POST-WWII)
Williams (RECENT)
Hodge (POST-WWII)
MTH (RECENT)
3rd Rail (RECENT)
Red Caboose (RECENT)
Weaver (RECENT)
STANDARD GAUGE (TWO RAIL) PROTO:48
Practiced Gauge: 1.688" (~1-11/16") 42.9mm or ~1.17"
Theoretical Gauge: 1.177"
Made By: Weaver
Williams
Red Caboose
Right-of-way
Overland Models (expensive brass in small quanities)
Sunset Models
NARROW GAUGE On4
Practiced Gauge: 1.02" ~26mm
Theoretical Gauge: 1.000" 25.40mm
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE On3.5 [0m (uses S std track)]
Practiced Gauge: 0.875" (~7/8") 22.4mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.8750"
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE On3 (uses OO std track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.750" (*3/4") 19.1mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.7500"
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE On2.5
Practiced Gauge: 0.609" (~39/64") 15.5mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.6250" 
Made By: ???
[NARROW GAUGE 0e] /0 MINEX/
Practiced Gauge: 0.650" 16.5mm
Made By: Fleishmenn
Maerklin
NARROW GAUGE On2
Practiced Gauge: ~0.500" 12.7mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.5000" 12.7mm
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE On1.5 (uses N std track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.354" ~9mm
Made By: ???


I0M SCALE
Accepted Scale: {1:55 or 0.218"=1' ~5.5mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE I0M}
Practiced Gauge: 0.472" ~12mm
Made By: Gem IOM


Fn3 SCALE
Accepted Scale: {1:55.5 or 0.216"=1' ~5.5mm=1'}
{NORMAL GUAGE Fn3}
Practiced Gauge: 0.650" ~16.5mm
Made By: ???


S (shame on you, for even thinking there was S here! Change your scale or you are destined for hell,See the evils of your sins, Change your evil ways now and you will be forgiven!:laugh
Or stop picking on O and I will talk to him and see what I can do to save your soul. And might get him to accept S.


TABLE TOP SCALE (_NOT_ TT)
Accepted Scale: [???]
[NORMAL GAUGE TABLE TOP]
Practiced Gauge: 0.625" (~5/8") 15.9mm
Made By: Bing 1921-1934


4mm SCALE
Accepted Scale: [1:76 or 0.1579'=1' ~4.00mm-1']
[NORMAL GAUGE 4mm]
Practiced Gauge: 0.354" ~9.00mm (16.5mm)
Made By: ???


P4/S4 SCALE
Accepted Scale: {1:76.2 or 0.1579'=1' ~4.00mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE P4}
Practiced Gauge: 0.741" ~18.82mm (18.88mm also)
Made By: ???


EEM SCALE
Accepted Scale: {1:76 or 0.1579'=1' 4.00mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE EEM}
Practiced Gauge: ~18.88
Made By: ???


EM SCALE 
Accepted Scale: {1:76 or 0.1579'=1' 4.00mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE EM}
Practiced Gauge: 0.709" 18mm (18.2 also used)
Made By: ???


OO SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:76 or 0.1579"=1' ~4.00mm=1'
[1:91 or 0.132"=1' 3.35mm=1' or ~1.1mm=1m] 00E
(also 3.5mm = 1")
{1:76.2 or 0.157"=1' ~4.00mm=1'}
STANDARD GAUGE OO 
Practiced Gauge: 0.750" (*3/4") 19.1mm (prewar def 0.748" ~19mm) 
Theoretical Gauge: 0.7434"
Made By: Lionel 1938-1942
Scalecraft (1930s)
Nason (1930s)
[NORMAL GAUGE 00]
Practiced Gauge: 0.748" ~19mm 
Theoretical Gauge: 0.7434"
Made By: ???
[NORMAL GAUGE 00]
Practiced Gauge: 0.650" ~16.5mm
Made By: Hornby
Lima
{BROAD GAUGE OO}
Practiced Gauge: 1.102" ~28mm
Made By: ???
{NARROW GAUGE OO9 (OOe)} (uses N standard track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.354" ~9mm
Made By: ???



HO SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:87.1 or 0.138"=1' *3.50mm=1'
[1:87 or ~3.50mm=1' (1:90 also)]
{1:76.2 or ~4.00mm=1" (also 3.5mm = 1')}
STANDARD GAUGE HO [H0]
Practiced Gauge: 0.650" ~16.5mm 
Theoretical Gauge: 0.6487"
Made By: Atheran
Roundhouse
Tyco
Life-Like
A.H.M.
Lionel 1957-1966;1974-1977
Bachman
Maerklin
Bing
Bowser
Atlas
Walthers
Atheran
Varney
Mantua
Trix
Fleishmenn
Roco
Lima
Rivarossi
Kato
^NORMAL GAUGE HO5.5^
Practiced Gauge: 0.728" 18.5mm
Made By: ???
[NORMAL GAUGE H0E]
Practiced Gauge: 0.630" ~16mm
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE HOn4 (uses custom track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.551" ~14mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.4822"
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE HOn3.5 [HOm] (uses TT std track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.472" ~12.0mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.4592"
Made By: Bemo
NARROW GAUGE HOn3
Practiced Gauge: 0.413" 10.5mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.4133"
Made By: ???
[NARROW GAUGE HOn900]
Practiced Gauge: 0.407" ~10.33mm
Made By: ???
[NARROW GAUGE HOn800]
Practiced Gauge: 0.361" ~9.18mm
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE HOn2.5 [HOe] (uses N std track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.354" ~9.00mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.3444"
Made By: Bemo
NARROW GAUGE HOn2 
Practiced Gauge: 0.276" ~7.00mm (~9/32" also used)
Theoretical Gauge: 0.2755"
Made By: ???
[NARROW GAUGE HOn600]
Practiced Gauge: 0.271" ~6.88mm
Made By: ???
[NARROW GAUGE HOi (HOz)] (uses Z std track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.256" ~6.50mm
Made By: Gerald of Austria
NARROW GAUGE HOn1.5 
Practiced Gauge: 0.157" ~4mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.2067"
Made By: ???


E SCALE
Accepted Scale: ~1:96 0.125"=1' (~1/8"=1') 3.18mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE E
Practiced Gauge: 0.594" (~19/32) 15.1mm
Theoretical Gauge: 
Made By: 


QO SCALE
Accepted Scale: ~1:96 0.125" (~1/8"=1') 3.18mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE QO
Practiced Gauge: ~0.600" 15.2mm
Made By: ???


OOC SCALE
Accepted Scale: [~1:100 or 0.120"=1" 3.05mm=1"]
[NORMAL GAUGE 00C]
Practiced Gauge: 0.563" ~14.3mm

3mm SCALE
Accepted Scale: {1:101.6 or 0.118"=1' ~3.00mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE 3mm}
Practiced Gauge: 0.559" ~14.2mm
Made By: ???


TM SCALE (version of TT)
Accepted Scale: {1:101.6 or 0.118"=1' ~3.00mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE TM}
Practiced Gauge: 0.0531" ~13.5mm
Made By: ???


TT3 SCALE (version of TT)
Accepted Scale: {1:101.6 or 0.118"=1' ~3.00mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE TT3}
Practiced Gauge: 0.472" ~12mm
Made By: Tri-Ang
Peco



TTX SCALE (version of TT)
Accepted Scale: {1:108 or 0.111"=1' [2.82mm=1']}
{NORMAL GAUGE TTX}
Practiced Gauge: 0.472" ~12mm
Made By: ???


TT SCALE (TABLETOP)
Accepted Scale: 1:120 or ~0.100"=1' 2.54mm=1'
[1:120 or 0.100"=1' 2.54mm=1']
|~1:120 or 0.100"=1' 2.54mm=1'|
STANDARD GAUGE TT [TT]
Practiced Gauge: 0.472" [~12mm]
Theoretical Gauge: 0.4708"
Made By: Tillig
HP Products
Arnold
 Roco
Coastal Engineering
The Sign
Kato
TILLIG
[METRIC GAUGE TTm]
Practiced Gauge: 9mm
Made By: ???
NARROW GAUGE TTn3 (uses custom track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.295" 7.5mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.3000"
Made By: ???
[NARROW GAUGE TTe]
Practiced Gauge: 0.236" ~6.5mm
Made By: ???


OOO SCALE (2mm SCALE)
Accepted Scale: 1:148 or 0.081"=1' 2.06mm=1'
{1:152.4 or 0.0787"=1' ~2.00mm=1'}
STANDARD GAUGE OOO
Practiced Gauge: 9.42mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.3818"
Made By: ???
{NORMAL GAUGE 000}
Practiced Gauge: 0.354" 9.0mm
Made By: ???


MINITRIX SCALE
Accepted Scale: [~1:150 or 0.080"=1' 2.03mm=1']
[Also ~1:200 or 0.060"=1' 1.52mm=1"]
[NORMAL GAUGE MINITRIX]
Practiced Gauge: 0.354" ~9.00mm
Made By: Arnold 1960s
??? 1950s


2mm SCALE
Accepted Scale: [1:152.4 or ~2.00mm=1']
[NORMAL GAUGE 2mm]
Practiced Gauge: 0.374" 9.50mm (9.42 also ?)
Made By: ??? 


N SCALE
Accepted Scale: ~1:160 or 0.075"=1' [1.90mm=1']
{1:148 or ~2-1/16mm=1'}
[1:148 or ~2-1/16mm=1 (also 1:160)]
+~1:150 or 2.03mm=1'+
|~1:160 or 1.91mm=1'|
STANDARD GAUGE N [N]
Practiced Gauge: 0.354" ~9mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.3531"
Made By: Arnold
Fleischmann
Roco
Trix
Lima
Kato
Atlas
Model Power (Kadee)
Con-Cor
NARROW GAUGE Nn3 [Nm] |N-NZR| (uses Z std track)
Practiced Gauge: 0.256" ~6.5mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.2250"
Mady By: ???


HH(O) SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:174 or 0.0620:=1' (~1/16"=1') 1.59mm=1"
STANDARD GAUGE HH(O)
Practiced Gauge: 0.313" (~5/16") 7.94mm
Made By: ???


K SCALE
Accepted Scale: [~1:180 or 0.0667'=1" 1.69mm=1']
[NORMAL GAUGE K]
Practiced Gauge: 0.315" ~8.00mm
Made By: ???


QOO SCALE
Accepted Scale: ~1:192 or 0.0625"=1" (~1/16'=1") 1.59mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE QOO
Practiced Gauge: ~0.300" 7.62mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.294" 7.47mm
Made By: ???


Z SCALE
Accepted Scale: ~1:220 or 0.055"=1' 1.39mm=1' 
STANDARD GAUGE Z [Z]
Practiced Gauge: 0.256" ~6.50mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.2568" 
Made By: Maerklin


TTT SCALE
Accepted Scale: ~1:240 or ~0.050"=1" 1.27mm=1"
STANDARD GAUGE TTT
Practiced Gauge: ~0.236" 5.99mm
Made By: not made


M SCALE
Accepted Scale: 1:300 or 0.040"=1' 1.02mm=1'
STANDARD GAUGE M [M]
Practiced Gauge: 0.197" 5mm
Theoretical Gauge: 0.1883" 
Made By: ???


X SCALE
Accepted Scale: {1:304 or 0.0394'=1' ~1.00mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE X}
Practiced Gauge: 0.187" (~3/16") 4.76mm
Made By: R Walkely 1935


HZ SCALE
Accepted Scale: /~1:440 or 0.0273"=1' 0.693mm=1"/
/NORMAL GAUGE HZ/
Practiced Gauge: 0.128" ~3.25mm
Made By: Railex 1992


? SCALE
Accepted Scale: {~1:480 or 0.0250:=1' 0.635mm=1'}
{NORMAL GAUGE ?}
Practiced Gauge: 0.125" (~1/8") 3.18mm
Made By: ??? 1970s_


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, you do know, that Big Ed has a "Secret Room" in his house, where he keeps all his treasures. Yes, that's right, it's where he goes to run his "S" gauge and enjoy the finer aspects of model railroading


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No doubt about it, Jim. You can see he tried every other gauge and found them lacking!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish someone around here modeled two rail O scale so that they could stick it to you Reckers :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> I wish someone around here modeled two rail O scale so that they could stick it to you Reckers :laugh:


:laugh: Wish in one hand.....


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, Reckers, the day of reckoning is coming......and soon. I just bought a bunch of O-gauge two rail cars (30) total at an auction Monday. Pictures forthcoming. And won a couple of engines, a c420(NKP), an F7(PRR), and a 4-8-2(undecorated) on evil Bay. Got a bit of track, not nearly enough, but we'll work on that. Now to install DCC..............

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Bob,

I'm not the least bit worried. Based upon your earlier descriptions, I'm guessing those will come on line in about 2030, give or take a decade! However, it's nice to see you leading the way in moving from the more primitive to the more advanced. Isn't it nice to leave that third rail stuff behind?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Actually, Reckers, we do have a 3-rail under the Christmas tree, but for a layout, 2-rail is the way to go. I'm not a rivet counter by any means of the imagination, but I do like some sort of realism and 3-rail just doesn't get it. Maybe it's all of the time spent ballasting a 2-rail line, who knows?

It should be quite obvious that the new O-Gauge layout will not rival my HO layout. First of all, not enough room. Second of all, not enough money. Maybe a layout where 4-5 engines can run simultaneously........ That would still be rather large, I think.

As soon as I can get the cars, engines together, and of course track can come as I progress, I'll start the design. With the mix I now have, doesn't look like any era will be kept pure. And engine from the 1930's-1940's, and engine from the 1950's and one from the 1970's isn't conforming to any prototype road/era I've ever known. But, as they say, "It's MY railroad!!!". One engine shipped today. We'll keep watching for the notices on the others.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, Bob ... Naive question on my part ...

You say, "I just bought a bunch of O-gauge two rail cars" ... I assume you mean non-loco rolling stock. If so ...

How do two rail O cars differ from regular O cars? Regular O cars (non electric-gizmo ones) simply ride on the two outer rails.

Clue me in ...

Cluelessly yours,

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess I should have said, "newer rolling stock". There are no historic "gems" in the lot, mostly recently produced MTH stuff. Is that better?

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh ... got it. Thanks!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Bob, I'm happy for ya! As for "pure", who cares? If we were rivet-counters, we'd be on a different site, arguing over the proper shade of taupe for inside the coaches. My ribbing the three-railers aside, all of 'em are fun and I'm glad to see anyone get excited over a new acquisition. Nice going!


----------

